# Need advice about boarding issues



## Nicpy (Jan 18, 2012)

I really need some advice. I pasture board my horse and I love where my horse is at until recently. I have only had my horse for a few months (I was riding other people's horses before). The other day I noticed there was no hay in the pasture and texted the owner. I was told he would take care of it. Today I went out there and still no hay. He said he gave them extra grain but his tractor is not working he will give them round bales tomorrow. So, no hay for two days now. Not to mention my horse is always bullied out in the pasture. I love the other boarders and the instructor but I feel like my horse is not being cared for properly. He made me feel like I was overreacting about the hay when I tried talking to him about it. Should i move my horse? How serious is the hay issue?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there grass in the pasture? Or with no hay is there nothing to eat?


----------



## Nicpy (Jan 18, 2012)

No, there is no grass in the pasture right now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Then I'd be unhappy. If there's still parts of round bales out there he's probably fine, but they need to be able to eat some kind of grass, hay, roughage, not just grain. Without knowing what the pasture actually looks like I can't really say if I think he's being a slug or if you're maybe overreacting. I can't imagine (since I run a barn myself) telling one of my boarders that they were over reacting, I might ask if they'd noticed that I'd carried small squares out or that there was a partial round still out there, but ...... Well, anyway, I try to be a little tactful. 

On the odd occasion that my horses have eaten up their round bales and I can't get one right away, I do carry small squares out and set them around the pasture to tide the horses over until the hay guy can deliver more of the big rounds.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

also, perhaps he is square baling them inbetween? i know when we are muddy and i cant get a new round out i square bale until then


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd be on that owner's case like crazy!!!! Not feeding horses for 2 dang days! Well sorry, I see they were given grain, that just makes all the difference....enough to make the horse colic or something. Get out there to your horse now and feed him.


----------



## Nicpy (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses. I will be out there again in the morning and feed him myself if there is still no hay. I was upset about it and can be a bit rude when I'm upset so I just wanted to be sure I had reason to be upset.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If there really was no hay for 2 days I would without a doubt move my horse & I would tell all the other boarders too. I'd also wonder how many other times they weren't fed.
A broken tractor doesn't mean he couldn't still remove hay from a round bale & carry it out to the horses. I'll bet the BO ate during those 2 days.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I with Dreamcatcher on this one... can't say as I'm not there. Is the grain a complete feed? Certain feeds are considered complete feeds as they are designed to be fed as the sole source of food for horses who can't chew hay or during times of drought. Just trying to think positively )


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Nicpy said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I will be out there again in the morning and feed him myself if there is still no hay. I was upset about it and can be a bit rude when I'm upset so I just wanted to be sure I had reason to be upset.


It's also possible hay was thrown out and the horses consumed it before you arrived.

As a BO - it really sucks with equipment or weather get in the way of day to day 'stuff'. There has to be a back up plan though.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

When I got my first horse I had a million questions and concerns, the best thing you can do is ask. If theyre not getting hay I'd ask if they are getting squares or what the grain they are getting it. If it is not sufficient I would move my horse, but I do know that there is a possibility that they are being fed enough but are gobbling it up right away. How have the horses been taken care of since you have been at that stable, riding other horses or you own? 

Just ask nicely, if the answer isnt what you want, then respectfully pack your horse up and move him. You have every right to do that and you want a place you know the horses are being cared for.


----------

